# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Дети идут в Сеть за видео и порно

## SDA

Компания Symantec опубликовала новое исследование наиболее популярных среди детей поисковых запросов в Сети. Оказалось, что чаще всего дети ищут в интернете ролики на YouTube, социальные сети, а также порно-контент. 
Дети используют интернет для просмотра видеороликов на сервисе YouTube, общения с друзьями в социальных сетях, а также поиска контента по запросам «секс» и «порно», говорится в новом исследовании компании Symantec. 

Специалисты Symantec выделили 100 наиболее популярных запросов в период с февраля по июль 2009 г. с помощью своего сервиса OnlineFamily.Norton, который позволяет отслеживать использование Сети несовершеннолетними. 

Оказалось, что чаще всего дети ищут в поисковиках видео на YouTube. Очень популярными среди них являются ролики с Фредом Фигглхорном (Fred Figglehorn), вымышленным интернет-персонажем. 

«Неудивительно, что YouTube на вершине. Дети используют этот сервис в качестве стартовой площадки как для развлечений, так и для образовательных целей», - отметил Мартин Мерритт (Marian Merritt), представитель Symantec. 

Также аналитики отметили, что дети чаще других пользователей ищут в поисковиках такие сайты, как Google, Facebook, MySpace и Yahoo. Это может означать, что многие из них не до конца освоили систему интернет-адресов. 
Google и социальная сеть Facebook оказались на втором и третьем местах соответственно по популярности среди детей. На четвертом месте среди поисковых запросов «секс», тогда как «порно» - шестой самый популярный запрос. 

«Любой человек, у которого есть дети, не удивится тому, что они ищут информацию о сексе. Я думаю, что мы все уже привыкли к тому, что в интернете есть порнография», - добавил Мерритт. 

Также в десятку наиболее популярных среди детей поисковых запросов попали социальная сеть MySpace, поп-король Майкл Джексон (Michael Jackson), крупнейший онлайн-аукцион eBay. 

http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/08/12/357318

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну, что детям в голову вкладывают, то и ищут.

----------


## Wayfarer

Любопытно, по каким критериям определяется, что запрос в поисковике инициируется ребенком.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Специалисты Symantec выделили 100 наиболее популярных запросов в период с февраля по июль 2009 г. с помощью своего сервиса OnlineFamily.Norton, который позволяет отслеживать использование Сети несовершеннолетними..... 
> ...Также аналитики отметили, что дети чаще других пользователей ищут в поисковиках такие сайты, как Google, Facebook, MySpace и Yahoo. Это может означать, что многие из них не до конца освоили систему интернет-адресов.



Я думаю тут дело не в освоении системы адресов. Есть такой любопытный миф - если зайти на сайт не набрав его адрес, а через страничку поисковика, то в логах/журнале останется только поисковик (слышала и не раз от коллег). Вот отсюда и большое количество запросов типа FaceBook, MySpace и др.

----------

